# Vodafone Mobile Broadband Trial



## desd64 (20 Apr 2009)

I took a free trial of vodafone's mobile b'band for the 14 days. I returned it on the final day (in time) of the trial but was informed that a cable was missing and the monthly contract would go ahead. I was rudely told that I could not date the return form. Signed it anyway and emailed vodafone later that day.
I can't for the life of me remember ever seeing this cable.
Can't imagine what it is for since the modem is a USB stick.
I've searched high and lo and no joy.

Does anybody have this modem and does it come with a cable?
Can they hold me to a 12month contract even though I returned the modem on time (minus the mysterious cable)?

HELLLLP!


----------



## mathepac (20 Apr 2009)

My daughter got one of these doodahs and I can confirm it was supplied with a cable.


----------



## desd64 (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks for that Mathepac. I was afraid that would be the case. Grrrrrr...
d:-"


----------



## Smashbox (20 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> doodahs


 
Dongles! And yes, they have a cable.


----------



## NicolaM (20 Apr 2009)

Does it say in the contract that if the dongle is returned, is is damaged/not intact, that you are committed to the contract for 12 months?

If it does not, I would most certainly dispute this

Nicola


----------



## Harriet2 (23 Apr 2009)

I got mine from a Vodafone shop no cable. Ive been told its an 18 month contract and 7 days trial. I'm disputing the 18 month contract I know on-line its 12 months. Anybody else have this problem?


----------

